# BB shooter review and a special thanks to ghost0311/8541



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

*I mentioned some time ago in another thread about how I wanted a BB shooter that could fit in an altoids tin with some ammo so I could carry it with me. *

*Out of nowhere I get a message from ghost0311/8541 saying that he would make me one and send it to me free of charge, I was shocked by the generosity and gladly accepted is offer. *

*This is what I got in the mail*



*







*



*







*

*







It is taking some time to be acurate with it, I think its the small size that is challenging for me, I seem to do better with .25inch steel over .177bb.*

* I am very thankful to have recieved such a nice gift. The altoids tin with a magnet in the bottom and ammo were unexpected and much appreciated. The bands are strong enough to launch 3/8 steel pretty well though I would't hunt with it. It all fits in the altoids tin for easy pocket carry wherever I go.*


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

The pouch is very nice as well and works great with this smaller ammo.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, really nice gift!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

There is such generosity on this forum


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a little badass!
Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I am glad you like it made my self one after yours and I have fun with it on brakes at work.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

There are a few boxes in my shop at work that now sport mysterious holes, lol.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol mine two.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh what generosity and friendship this forum enjoys! 
Love the idea of a magnet in the tin.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

You are ALL great people! The rest of the world should take a cue from SSF!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ghost can you post the template buddy?
I'd love to have a go at one myself


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't have one really I took the tin drew out the bottom and drew it inside of the paper so I knew it would fit I can look in my shop for the pattern see if I still have it and post that.


----------



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow! That is sweet man!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Individual said:


> Ghost can you post the template buddy?
> I'd love to have a go at one myself


If you size down the Pitbull template, it should be fine.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ghost is the man you can always trust him! awesome! making people happy all the time!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very kind of ghost, happy shooting.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, a standup guy.
Bb shooter still going strong, getting better with it accuracy wise.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice !

cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome little shooter!

I also enjoy 1/4" more than.177.

Very nice of you Ghost, right on.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That is awesome! Looks like a fun little shooter! Really cool gift from ghost! I love reading stories like this!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's an awesome little setup! Yet another thing to put on list of thing to try.


----------

